# New Member: Questions About Medicinal Coconut Paste & Some Confusion... Help?



## Veil (Feb 8, 2014)

I would like to say hello to everyone, I am a new member here, and have some questions for the more experienced members. Please bear with me as I try to clearly articulate what I am wanting to know. To those that take the time to answer, MANY thanks, truly.

I have been reading for months (literally), all of the methods to make medical based cannabis pastes and oils for cancer treatment. I am the most interested in making the paste with coconut oil. Based upon coconut oils fat soluble content, it is literally the perfect match in my opinion, and one that is HIGHLY effective at penetrating the blood/brain barrier as a result of its makeup.

So after months of reading the methods behind making the cannabis paste, I still find myself slightly confused...

*Question 1:* Would it not be better to grind the cannabis into as close to, if not a powder, literal powder so that you almost lose nothing in the paste. I have seen videos and instructions about just breaking it apart and later removing the parts via straining. This seems strange to me. You can grind cannabis to a literal powder that would almost dissolve completely after a few hours in a heated medium?

*Question 2:* Does grinding hurt the medicinal value of the THC or CBD? I can not find any information where it states that it does?

*Question 3:* Is there really a medicinal value to THC for cancer treatments? Meaning... would you better suited using a split THC/CBD level of cannabis (Example: Harlequin: 11.6% CBD and 8.4% THC) as versus saying: Charlotte's Wed with 15% CBD and .35% THC?

*Question 4:* The way that seems the most prevalent for preparation is: 1 ounce of cannabis with 1 cup of coconut oil with 1 cup of water in a mason jar. The mason jar is place into a low boil pot for 10 hours. The mason jar should be in 5 inches of water, and should stay below 180 degrees Fahrenheit. Does this sound right?

*Question 5:* The paste when completed... how do you store it? How long can you store it? Will it keep in a refrigerator for 3 months? 6 months?

*Question 6:* Dosage amount? I know you can simply eat the paste directly. This is for medicinal application, taste is not really a big deal. What is the dosage amount used for cancer? Does it depend on the cannabis to coconut oil ratio? Is there a standard ratio to mix that most everyone uses?

*Question 7:* Will the coconut paste if prepared the way I stated above relieve pain? Will it have the normal "high" feeling to it etc? Can you lower the dose to not get high without effecting the cancer fighting attributes of it?

Thanks to everyone, seriously, that takes the time to answer this. It means a lot, and will help clear up a lot of confusion. It's not that the information is not out there, its that it is inconsistent, there is no standard. When I step back and look at the industry I have to admit that once you have your strain of cannabis selected (and that is not that hard), then it should simply be a ratio of cannabis to coconut oil and water (water to separate the coconut paste later after freezing it).

Right?


----------



## Veil (Feb 8, 2014)

What really is the best strain to use? Harlequin? Charlotte's Web? R4? Rx? Ideas? And which one can truly be acquired with not much effort?

It's great that there are various strains to use, but would you ensure that you really are getting the appropriate strain that you would truly need to fight cancer with? How would you make sure someone is not lieing to you and giving you a strain that is not what you need for medicinal applications?


----------

